# منظف السيراميك ومزيل الصلصال



## neji (25 يوليو 2014)

ما رايكم في مزيل الصلصال من الأرضيات غير المتفاعلة مع الاحماض و منظف
ماء %88
اسيد سيلفميك acide sulfamique %1O
NP9 2%


----------

